# 2016 Husqvarna's on display at Lowe's



## tdipaul

Did a double take on the way out of the store today upon seeing an ST227P and ST230P parked in the exit vestibule. They look pretty nice. Have they been using the Troy Bilt style plastic detent control panels for a long time or is this a new thing?


----------



## cbnsoul

Sorry, Paul, can't answer your question. I just can't believe Husqvarna has 2016 models in stores when no other manufacturer (that I am aware of) has even announced their 2016 lineup.


----------



## tdipaul

I stand corrected, the 200 Series came out last year. 

Great site with tons of info...

New 200 Series Husqvarna Snow Blowers – A Detailed Update | movingsnow.com

Funny thing is I frequent this store a lot and don't recall seeing any Husqvarna blowers there last year. Only T-B's

Maybe they've taken in leftovers from another store who knows.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

tdipaul said:


> I stand corrected, the 200 Series came out last year.
> 
> Great site with tons of info...
> 
> New 200 Series Husqvarna Snow Blowers – A Detailed Update | movingsnow.com
> 
> Funny thing is I frequent this store a lot and don't recall seeing any Husqvarna blowers there last year. Only T-B's
> 
> Maybe they've taken in leftovers from another store who knows.


 WHAT DOES the ex stand for?????????


----------



## tdipaul

*ex*-equipment I've owned that has either been retired/sold or handed down/up/sideways to family members. Deleted the "ex" to avoid confusion


----------



## whimsey

Most likely Lowe's realized they were losing sales to HD from people who don't want entry level Troy-Bilt snow blowers. HD offered Arien's snow blowers at reasonable prices. I can't fathom Lowe's offering anything at a reasonable value price. Those Husky SB's look priced higher than HD's Arien's SB's. Plus knowing Lowe's I'm would not be surprised they cheapened the Husqvarna brand to meet their profit/price point. I worked at Lowe's for 10 years. From what I've seen my local hardware store sells Arien SB's for no more than HD does. I'd rather deal with them.

Whimsey


----------



## wdb

Sensing a lack of Lowe's love here.


----------



## db9938

I won't buy a product from a company that displays there augers backwards. And, yes I just checked, still backwards......


----------



## 43128

oh yeah, on the righthand macine


----------



## sscotsman

The two machines in the photo at the top of this thread do not have backwards augers..they are mounted correctly..but there was a thread here recently about a Husquvarna snowblower that clearly had backwards augers..and the company insisted it was correct! I'll look for the thread..stay tuned..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

here it is:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ly-got-answer-question-auger-orientation.html

Scot


----------



## db9938

Sorry, I should have clarified where and what I meant.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

husky can put all the augers they want on backwards I wouldn't buy on if the augers were on correctly so its a non-issue for me
H.A.T! but it doesn't have to be in that order


----------

